# Headed to Destin in Sept for work, should I bring the skiff?



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I've never fished Destin, but I live over in Panama City. If you are willing to drive about 35 miles, I can tell you where to fish. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I am willing to do that. I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## timseketa (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out hogtown bayou and fish the flats and bayous westward all the way to the pass.


----------

